# Cereal because he's big?



## Boobs (Apr 17, 2004)

Well meaning strangers and family keep saying that because my baby is so big I'm going to have to put him on cereal earlier. He is breastfed and I wasn't planning on giving cereal at all. Right now he's only a month and a half old and my milk is still filling him up, but should I be worried that at some point before he's a year old it won't be enough? He's 15 pounds and 24 inches long and nurses almost every hour.


----------



## 4evermom (Feb 3, 2005)

At that age, my average sized ds nursed just as frequently. It's all supply and demand. You just need to make sure YOU are eating and drinking enough!


----------



## becca011906 (Mar 29, 2004)

he doesn't need it any ealier that's for sure!!! Are you still taking prenatle vit? that will help. it is commen for a 1 month old or even 2 month old to nurse often, how often is he at night time? dose it bother you that he nurses this often? if not i wouldn't worry about it!!! the size of the baby has nothing to do with when they are ready for solids!!


----------



## Boobs (Apr 17, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *becca011906*
the size of the baby has nothing to do with when they are ready for solids!!


This is what I needed to know. Thanks! I am still taking my prenatals and it doesn't bother me at all that he's nursing so much. I think it's great, in fact, because I had a low supply with dd and she was the complete opposite. She had trouble gaining enough weight.
He's very healthy. I just want to be sure I am keeping up with his appetite.


----------



## Bleu (Mar 6, 2004)

Ask these well-intentioned advisors how they think he GOT so big!









http://kellymom.com/nutrition/solids/index.html

Quote:

*Myths about solids readiness*
There are many myths and outdated information regarding how to tell if baby is ready for solids.

*MYTH: Baby's weight has reached a "magic" number*
Just because your baby achieves "x" number of pounds, or has doubled birth weight, (or however much your baby weighs) does not mean that she is automatically ready for solids - particularly if she is under 6 months.

The American Academy of Pediatrics/World Health Organization recommendations for starting solids at 6 months or later has no exceptions for babies who weigh more. The research that I've seen on the health benefits of starting solids at 6 months and later holds for all babies, no matter what their weight.

_It's the maturity of the digestive tract and baby's developmental readiness that makes the difference, not baby's weight._

It's rather interesting to note that moms are told to start solids for both big and small babies. It's not even uncommon to hear opposite arguments for both sides from the same person!

*MYTH: "Your baby is big so you need to start solids."*
Moms might be told to start solids for differing reasons when they have a large baby.

Some are told that since baby is big, they won't be able to produce enough milk to satisfy baby. This is quite untrue - almost all mothers have the ability to produce enough milk to exclusively breastfeed twins and even triplets. If you allow your baby to nurse on cue, your body will make enough milk for your baby.

Other moms are told that baby is eating too much, so mom should reduce baby's intake by limiting nursing and/or starting solids. There is absolutely NO evidence that a large breastfed baby will become a large child or adult, and limiting nursing can be quite dangerous for a baby.
There's a ton more -- links to the AAP statement on starting solids, the WHO guidelines, suitable first foods, developmental signs of readiness for solid food, etc.


----------



## ZeldasMom (Sep 25, 2004)

My DS was a big baby and he had no problem getting adequate nutrition through BF. We tried introducing solids at 6 months. He didn't take to them until 10-11 months with no adverse results. He was so chubby we called him our little michelin man. Now he's 17 months and he's slimmed down so much I'm having to snap his diapers on smaller settings than I did when I got this current batch of diapers at 8 months.


----------



## Momtwice (Nov 21, 2001)

My baby was huge and fine on just my milk too for many many months.

Solid food as young as your baby is has health risks like diabetes, obesity, constipation/diarrhea, food allergies etc.

More information
http://www.kellymom.com/nutrition/solids/index.html

Hey Bleu great minds think alike!!!


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

The ironic thing is.... what do you think people would say if your son was small on only bmilk?

Of course: He needs solids because he's not getting enough.


----------



## Gidget (Aug 31, 2002)

ITA to all of the above. I just wanted to add that generally 4 months is when the digestive tract seals and introducing anything other than bm before that will affect the babys system and increase the risk of food allergies.


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

Definitely not! He's big because you are providing for him by breastfeeding. Babies don't "need" solid foods until a year or longer. And definitely not cereal, it has virtually no nutrition and is much lower in calories than human milk.


----------



## kavamamakava (Aug 25, 2004)

Right. Stop giving him the perfect food and fill him up with overprocessed carbs? My daughter is about 13 lbs and 24 in at 1 month. I haven't been out and about much with her so haven't had to suffer through advice like that. lol.
I don't give cereal either. In fact, I start with fruits and veggies and only give grains once they are mobil...around 7/8 months. I don't really spend a lot of time feeding my babies. I just let them explore foods by waiting until they are hold enough to hold food and gum/chew it themselves.


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

My little guy started at around 7 months, because he just loooooooves to eat







He was 9 1/2 pounds at birth, but rather on the skinny side. High metabolism I guess. He started chunking up a little when he started more solids. I still feed him my milk alot , but feed solids as well. Because HE was READY. And he sees his sister eat. And he gets







if you don't feed him. Seriously.:LOLUntil the first year has passed, solids should only compliment your milk. It is all he needs, and would hurt him if you gave him solids too soon. Those people have no idea what they are talking about.
http://www.kellymom.com/nutrition/solids/index.html


----------



## pbjsmom (Jul 15, 2002)

My little guy came out a chunker and has only gotten bigger and *everyone* told me he would have to have cereal early. It's so silly. He 8.5months now and eats his solids just fine but wouldn't even try them till he was almost 7 months. Trust me he had no problem growing big before then. My dp calls him (in a loving way of course







) the "boob parasite". He still nurses hourly in the evening, has to get his snacks in as he manuevers around the world. Trust your own instincts mama!!


----------



## Andrea0408 (Jan 13, 2003)

TiredX2, you make an excellent point!

coming from a mama of a 10 month old who wants nothing to do with solids, and is quickly growing out of her 18mo clothes, I'd say you're doing fine!


----------



## Boobs (Apr 17, 2004)

Thanks for all the info mamas! Just to clarify, I never would have given him anything before 4 or 5 months anyway. I just wasn't planning on giving him cereal at all. Good to know I don't have to!


----------



## whimsy (Aug 6, 2004)

I can SO relate.

At first my grandma was sure I wouldn't have enough milk to satisfy Kacie. Now that she has been classified an "efficient weight gainer" translation - chubsie wubsie - my grandma says I need to start her on cereal because all milk makes a fat baby.

there's no winning


----------

